# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  Improv your photographic memory to improv recall.

## Irwanday01

During my time studying conscious dreaming and practicing dream recall, I have started to see a relationship between photographic memory and dream recall.  I have noticed that recalling dreams is alot like recalling visual memories( in fact I think it is the same thing.).  When you look at something and close your eyes and try to piece the object back together in your mind; it is a lot like trying to piece back together your dreams in the morning.  

So I figure if your enhance your photographic memeory you will also enhance your ability to intricately and fully recall your dreams.  I have done a few internet searches to try and find exercises to increase photographic memory.  The best one I found was this one(which I recommend practicing for 10 minutes daily before bed.): 

http://ezinearticles.com/?Photograph...ses&id=1023704

_"The Picture Game
This is a fantastic exercise for improving your sensory memory, especially your vision. Start with a simple picture that involves at least a foreground and a background. Study the picture for a minute, then put it away and see how much of it you can recall. For example, what were the people wearing? What colour was the house? How many apples were on the tree? These are simple questions which will inspire you to want to recall everything about the picture, making it a great exercise. With constant practice, you can move on to more complex pictures, and soon you will find yourself on the way towards developing a photographic memory!"_

If anyone has any thoughts on my theory or has any tips on increasing photographic memory; or if anyone tries this exercise and notices improvement please post.  Thanks for reading.

----------


## jamesc1994

ill try this  :smiley:

----------


## Shift

I thought you were going to say "increase your photography skills" haha. Considering the number of dreams I have about my camera and photography, I have always thought it would be fun to do that in a dream  ::tongue:: 

I will definitely look into this though, thanks for sharing the link!

----------


## Man of Steel

Hmm, interesting! I've been wanting to learn ho to improve my photographic memory. A saying I've heard goes something like this, "Everyone has a photographic memory; some just lack the film."

It's time to get myself some film...

----------


## Mysteryhunter

With persistence this method is usually very effective. It/s important to scrutinize the scene down to the minutest detail. You will be rewarded for your efforts 
as you have seen already.

This is new variation of an old meditation technique and great for recall improvement.

----------


## wa'el

i totally agree with this technique ...
being involved in photography for so long ..... the foreground/background issue as well as the composition of a photo are things i get to notice and recall right away .... especially when u have to choose one photo out of a total of hundred photos that look so much alike (to appear in a newspaper or so) ... and u don't have much time to do that usually ... so you'll be skimming through the photos searching for the best that fits a certain newspaper-layout ...

----------


## erik212

MoS this is almost the first time that I've posted in a topic you've been in. Am I a lurker or what?

ON TOPIC: I believe that dreams and physical memories are the same thing, because what exists to make them different to the brain? A dream is just like physical reality, exept without the sensory input from our real bodies. The brain just filters dream memories out because they have no use to the brain, since they do not reflect anything that the brain deems worthy to store. I also believe that this is why we sometimes remember certain dreams better than others, besides the fact that it may depend of what stage of sleep we dream in/what time it occured.

----------


## Soldier

right before i read this I decide I to try to learn photograghic memory. kick ass! thanks for the link, hopefully you really can obtain that type of memory.

----------


## Wrathful

Kudos for such a great information!

I'm sure to try that.

Oh yeah, I've done it once before like listing every items found on a particular picture.

----------


## Ghaerdon

This is definitely a intriguing article... I've decided to train and gain Photographic memory... I've always thought that only possible option is to accept that I don't have it... But now I can work on skill that I have wanted to have... This is great, thanks, DOOD!!!! :boogie:  ::lol::  ::banana::

----------


## LucidDreamGod

Yes thats very true, when you actually learn to visualize you truly are reproducing pictures from other pictures in your memory, or in photographic memorys case your using one memory, the right brain which is responsible for visualising/photographic memory is able to see an incredible amount of detail all at once, I mean when you visualise something take note at how much detail it has, you might find it has detail you never intentionaly put there, I know this improves dream recall because as I've practiced visualising for the past months, I've seen it increase overall, as with my photographic memory of people and places, and things.

----------


## dragonoverlord

Sounds like it'll help with dream recall. worth a try.

----------


## psychology student

I will also try.

----------


## The Enterer

Tarot cards are GREAT for this.

----------


## james-25:22pm

this sounds quite good to me. If anyone is familiar with BillyBob's "Dream Yoga" tutorial; this sounds very similar however this technique teches recall of photographs not scenes

----------


## LucidDreamGod

> this sounds quite good to me. If anyone is familiar with BillyBob's "Dream Yoga" tutorial; this sounds very similar however this technique teches recall of photographs not scenes



Yeah I personally would recommend scenes in your ordinary life because you can practice wherever you go, like look at something for a couple of seconds then turn away and visualize it as best you can, I've been doing this with just plain visualizing for quite awhile and my dream recall has sky rocketed without the use of a journal or any kind of note taking, when I first wake up I can remember up to 5 dreams sometimes.

----------


## Robot_Butler

This sounds a lot like what you do when you sketch something.  You look at it, then look away and dry to hold an image of it in your mind to transfer it to the paper.  Its a lot harder than you would imagine, but practice does improve your ability.  

I need to start doing this more.  I've been too busy.  Letting myself slip.

----------


## ks62094

Hey dude, this is a really great idea. And good job on the research. Oh by the way. You're from wheeling, WV? Because I'm from McMechen.

----------

